# fiber optic sights for beretta 92fs



## tlberetta (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, new to forum. I am wanting to put fiber optics on my 92fs. Any suggestions where to find the correct sights?


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

The FS has a fixed front sight, so without a heroic act of gunsmithing, you would be limited to fiber optic rear sights only. I know that Dawson Precision makes a fiber optic sight set for the 92A1 and the rear might work on the 92FS. If that is what you are looking for, then I'd contact the guys at Dawson Precision and ask them if the A1 sight would work on the FS. Novak makes an Elite II rear sight for the 92FS that is 2 red dots, but they are not fiber optic. The Novak sight is an easy replacement, and I know a lot of competitive shooters that like it. You can get it here: *Beretta, 92/96, Novak, Rear, Sight, two, dots*.

My advice is to keep your 92FS as it is, save your money for your next Beretta, and get a 92A1 that you can customize.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe Wilson Combat does a customization to fit a fiber optic front sight in a fixed Beretta 92 front sight.


----------



## tlberetta (Jul 16, 2015)

tlberetta said:


> Hi, new to forum. I am wanting to put fiber optics on my 92fs. Any suggestions where to find the correct sights?


Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This place can do it. I have seen posts showing their work. If not listed on their website, contact them directly:

Allegheny Gun Works - Home


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a tough change on the 92. I just left mine the way it is...kinda pricey to change it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love night sights on my Berettas.

I needa send my slide off on my newest 92 to get tritium installed to match my other 2...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> That's a tough change on the 92. I just left mine the way it is...kinda pricey to change it.


I dunno, if there is enough material up front to cut a dovetail, Ala 92A1, $45.00 is not at all too, too, pricey in my book. Shop labor included I don't know.


----------

